

Google seeks to patent all-knowing robot teddy bear - miket
http://www.siliconbeat.com/2015/05/21/google-patents-all-knowing-robot-teddy-bear-that-can-turn-on-your-tv/

======
logfromblammo
Will Teddy [0] even read to you from your Young Lady's Illustrated Primer [1]?

[0] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super-
Toys_Last_All_Summer_Lon...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super-
Toys_Last_All_Summer_Long)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Diamond_Age](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Diamond_Age)

